# Motobecane Titanium tire sizes



## ccalpha (Nov 15, 2008)

For anyone who currently has the Motobecane titanium frame, can you use a 700x25 tire? How about a 700x28 tire?


----------



## psykorunr (Aug 7, 2009)

You can definitely use a 25 in the rear and can also do it with a smaller margin of space in the front.


----------



## lethbinh (Jan 6, 2010)

Has anyone tried to use 700x28 tires on Motobecane titanium? Was it possible?


----------



## Gary in WI (Oct 14, 2009)

*Vittoria Zaffiro 700x28 fit*

I have the base Ti with Aksium wheels and Cane Creek SCR3 brakes.

I tried Zaffiro 700x28 tires (super cheap trainers). They fit with adequate clearance to both the fork/frame and the brake arch.. I only issue I had was they needed to be semi-deflated to get past the brake pads. Since tire sizes are often mislabeled, I measured their true size with a dial caliper. The Zaffiros were undersize being 26mm wide and 26mm tall (from the rim).

The Rubino Pro's 700x23 that came with the bike measured a true 23mm wide and 23mm tall.

I would interested in altermate 700x28 tires that other Ti owners find work in the real-world.


----------

